# Rem 700 mag owners



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the best type of ammo you are using.This is 35 yr old Rem 700 custom 7 mm.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Unfortunately every rifle is different... you could take consecutive serial number rifles and chances are they won't shoot the same factory ammo "best"

That said, usually the premium ammo is going to shoot better because they use better bullets in it. Yet some rifles like the "cheap stuff".... ya never know until you go spend some money and see.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Rem 700 270 of same vintage. Have shot federals and Winchester with no problems. Hornadys gave me ejection issues. When researching my issues I learned that these guns can be finicky. Don't be surprised if you have to try one or two different cartridges to find the one your gun likes.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a newer 700 adl 300 mag that loves Winchester Ballistic Silvertips 180 grain.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 700 7mg and use only 150gr. premium ballistic tips. The 150 gr. takes the guess work out of the 300 - 400 yd. shots. I sight my rifle in at 2 inches high at 100 yds.


----------



## WesleyPipes (Dec 24, 2009)

i have a 700 in .270. i use winchester supreme balistic silvertips. very accurate and hits hard. deer are usually missing ribs but they drop though


----------

